# All MICE FEEDING videos



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

lets put every single mice video on here, i know that i can search it but what the hay just put them all here for anyone who wants to see action without a search. This may also start new hobbyist to come in the hobby!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

just use the search function!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

froogle said:


> lets put every single mice video on here, i know that i can search it but what the hay just put them all here for anyone who wants to see action without a search. This may also start new hobbyist to come in the hobby!


To bad. 1 less of those kind of 'hobbiest' needed imo.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> To bad. 1 less of those kind of 'hobbiest' needed imo.


Agreed.. Someone who gets their kicks from that stuff isn't a real "hobbiest"..


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

well i mean they can grow out of it soon enough like me i use to be all about piranhas eating live foods and mice but now its allitle of both, they are awsome fish. Dont get me wrong like my man j2 said they are carnivores and only eat flesh(USUALLY)!!! But what the hay we need some more people to come in here, and hopefully change there minds.


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

Ill Start a baby bunnie rabbit eating video's thread... That way exodus has something to watch for easter...Ill even die the thing blue or pink... LOL

Yeah good idea bro... Its hard to search for videos and pray that the links still work.. So make a new one with videos you know exist... COOL

Power to live feeding... Thats what its all about.. Screw pellets thats what you feed trout... these are piranhas... its the whole point IMO EXO


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Well...I'll give you mine:

http://media.putfile.com/J2sRBPsVSRat

Good luck with the thread.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

there we go man thats what i wanted to say but was afraid of getting bashed hahaha :laugh: nice ((j2)) thanks for getting back at me


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

guys, don't be **** about this. although i don't feed live critters to my fish, i don't treat people who do like barbarians. keep your fuzzy animal rights rhetoric in the lounge or for your move on dot org pals. you sound like a bunch of female vegans with hairy pussies and shrill voices.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

In the words of a wise PFury member: "This is not Piranha Fairy"

Good idea


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Phtstrat said:


> In the words of a wise PFury member: "This is not Piranha Fairy"
> 
> Good idea


was that me who said it?

i remember i said somehting like that.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

rocker said:


> In the words of a wise PFury member: "This is not Piranha Fairy"
> 
> Good idea


was that me who said it?

i remember i said somehting like that.
[/quote]

no you said you were a big fairy


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

i found this joint laying around on the net http://www.flurl.com/uploaded/Mouse_vs_Piranhas_26333.html


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

froogle said:


> i found this joint laying around on the net http://www.flurl.com/uploaded/Mouse_vs_Piranhas_26333.html


Sucks to be that thing.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

rocker said:


> was that me who said it?
> 
> i remember i said somehting like that.


Not sure, all I remember is the quote. My guess is that multiple people have said it.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

dutchfrompredator said:


> guys, don't be **** about this. although i don't feed live critters to my fish, i don't treat people who do like barbarians. keep your fuzzy animal rights rhetoric in the lounge or for your move on dot org pals. you sound like a bunch of female vegans with hairy pussies and shrill voices.


How bout no personal attacks? 
Its odd how none of these can go down with one of you all resorting this to personal attacks. EVERY TIME. 
No one is here touting animal rights. No one is treating anyone like 'barbariuns', unless you takje into account your alls personal attacks.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

get out of our threads. we respect you for your beliefs (most of us) so respect us. i would love to see piranhas eating a rabbite someone with a large pygo shoal should try


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

My concern with live feeding would a. clogging filters b. whatever the animal is injuring my ps and me being really pissed that a $1 mouse or rat just injured a $20 rbp... not to mention the mess in the tank i wouldnt want to have to clean up... and I really dont see how a mouse is any healthier than a tilapia fillet or whole shrimp... to each their own though, dont mind showing the videos to friends to show my guys really could be bad a**


----------



## clamper3 (Mar 2, 2006)

oscar119 said:


> To bad. 1 less of those kind of 'hobbiest' needed imo.


Agreed.. Someone who gets their kicks from that stuff isn't a real "hobbiest"..
[/quote]
Thats just stupid, They are piranhas, they wait below a birds next for the lil guys to fall out! I have feed my fish a live mouse 2 times in a year, i think its good for them to track and kill something above them such as a mouse swimming..not into it, but i think its good for them, get to use some of there natural traits...


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

i want to feed my p's a mouse, but i dont no if to would be worth the clean up becaue of all the hair and it's just nasty to clean.


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> i want to feed my p's a mouse, but i dont no if to would be worth the clean up becaue of all the hair and it's just nasty to clean.


Get pinky mice... AKA newborns... no mess... thats why im gonna use baby rabbits in a few weeks... its cruel yes.. but its life.. so why not.

I would also be afraid of the mouse hurting the p... in that last video when the reds would grab it.. the mouse did fight back, and it went for the eyes... actually looked like the mouse messed one of those reds up pretty bad.. i would never feeed my piranha something that would endanger him..


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

Try a fat hamster! J/K


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

im sure that would work.. you just have to shave him first.. I think i might do that.. and just pick up a bottle of that NAIR stuff... LOL


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

guys this would be (another) welcome debate if you kept it to the subject and didnt get into personal attacks.

1. Stay out of threads if you dont like live feedings and the title says what it contains clearly (it does!). I thought this had been agreed on in the past and all those who didnt like or agree with live feedings agreed.

2. Dont BASH other members on their personal views. If they are different to yours then fine, but the world is full of different people and dont all have to believe in the same as you.

3. DONT PERSONALLY BASH ANYONE!


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

and how is starting a post with "guys" a personal attack? i guess it is if you feel you're one of those guys...........


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

dutchfrompredator said:


> and how is starting a post with "guys" a personal attack? i guess it is if you feel you're one of those guys...........


guys isnt, telling them 'not to be **** about it' is.

Im not bothered if people post up mice, cow, baby feeding vids aslong as the forum rules are followed...and what I post as far as Im aware are what these are.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

ital1anstallion4 said:


> My concern with live feeding would a. clogging filters b. whatever the animal is injuring my ps and me being really pissed that a $1 mouse or rat just injured a $20 rbp... not to mention the mess in the tank i wouldnt want to have to clean up... and I really dont see how a mouse is any healthier than a tilapia fillet or whole shrimp... to each their own though, dont mind showing the videos to friends to show my guys really could be bad a**


We arent shooting for "the ideal healthy diet" when we feed our piranhas mice and things of the sort... its for 'sport'... i guess you could say..

[/quote]

For sport?







That's like going hunting for animals on a reserve. There's no sport to it at all. It's like beating a retarded kid at jeopardy, nothing to it. It's just for you to watch stuff getting ripped apart. I'm no peta person, but what you said was dumb.

Personally I try to feed my piranhas a healthy diet and mice, rabbits weren't on that list. But to each his own.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

um....no, saying guys don't be **** is not targeting anyone specific, unless you're a guy that feels attacked becasue he acts like a *** and then i guess that's something you'll have to take a look at personally. you're FEELING personally attacked, but that's not the case. i intentionally speak in generaities because i'm not targeting anyone in particular, except, well, GUYS WHO ARE ACTING LIKE **** and that's a pretty vast collection of so called "men" worldwide these days







so i don't know how any one person can feel attacked. I'M ATTEMPTING TO INSULT A LARGE GROUP, NOT WASTING MY TIME HURTING SPECIFIC MEMBERS' FEELINGS WHOM I HAPPEN TO RESPECT AS FISH KEEPERS. I'M JUST SICK OF GUYS ACTING AND DRESSING LIKE CHICKS THESE DAYS AND THEY NEED TO KNOW IT'S DEAD WRONG! FOR CHRIST'S SAKE HAVE SOME BALLS. we already have women on this planet and they want men, not scraggly bitch-like sissies so wake up if you're one of them and reclaim you right to think rationally and not emotionally.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

I agree with craigstables and I picked on what you said the first time..it seems some people just don't understand..topic ALL MICE FEEDING videos not WHAT ARE YOUR FEELINGS ON MICE FEEDING VIDEO'S AND THE CRUEL NATURE or whatever...everybody does things different if you don't like it move on don't post nothing...thats what i do..we can't change the way people think....







.....but anyways ...love Piranha Fury..i would like to see some quarantined (or how ever you spell that) fish like bluegills, catfish or what ever get tore up!...or mice...just love to see them in action!..


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> My concern with live feeding would a. clogging filters b. whatever the animal is injuring my ps and me being really pissed that a $1 mouse or rat just injured a $20 rbp... not to mention the mess in the tank i wouldnt want to have to clean up... and I really dont see how a mouse is any healthier than a tilapia fillet or whole shrimp... to each their own though, dont mind showing the videos to friends to show my guys really could be bad a**


We arent shooting for "the ideal healthy diet" when we feed our piranhas mice and things of the sort... its for 'sport'... i guess you could say..

[/quote]

For sport?







That's like going hunting for animals on a reserve. There's no sport to it at all. It's like beating a retarded kid at jeopardy, nothing to it. It's just for you to watch stuff getting ripped apart. I'm no peta person, but what you said was dumb.

Personally I try to feed my piranhas a healthy diet and mice, rabbits weren't on that list. But to each his own.
[/quote]

NOT EVEN CLOSE DUDE!!!!! your comparing apples to oranges... number one... you cant hunt fish... they are so low in evolution.. it doesnt matter... I am a hunter and there is no comparison... hunting animals on a reserve... THAT WAS STUPID TO SAY!

ill have to explain this in lamens terms for you... EVer see jurassic park? when they feed the raptors they use a whole live cow... put it in the pen and watch... Thats how almost every predatory animal is fed in captivity... if you wanna feed it vegetables and brush its teeth to make it more like yourself then fine... DO IT.. ok DO IT...

same thing goes with piranhas... they are predatory no matter what any ahole has to say about it on here... so we feed them mice.. fish.. whatever somthing live... it is for sport... for sport... i mean we watch the piranha attack and kill something that happens in the wild all the time... so who are you gonna call out next? GOD? i mean blame him/her i guess for specifically creating animals that are supposed to be eaten... exactly... SPORT... i cant believe how ridiculous some of you guys are in here... you make me sick... crying about a fish or a mouse that got eaten.. my god... grow up people... and if you are grown up (oscar, exo, and b1ack) then for your case... get a life..


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

i'm sorry i derailed the thread; it's just that every time one of these threads starts we have the same corny debate about right vs. wrong in live feeding and i was attempting to preemt that by reminding all of us that it would eventually head in that direction. like exodus saying that's not the sort of member we need around here.........it's not a country club; it's a community of people that happen to enjoy keeping carnivorous pets.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

I'll say this one last time as this thread is heading nowhere other than to be closed.

If you want to post feeding vids then fine, but dont expect everyone to agree with them.

If someone posts up a feeding vid in a very well labelled thread then leave it be and dont go in it if you dont agree with live feedings.

Do disrespect other peoples opinions. They are all fair and valid.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

no! don't close it! it's been so productive thus far!







i just don't know what i'd do if a mod closed it. flex your muscles craig. CLOSE IT! savor that modicum of authority.







if you guys don't stop i'm turning this car around! i love when people say "i'll say this one more" time like there's any legitimate consequences we should worry about.







don't hurt me know.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Let's just say that captive piranha's that have never ever touched a live animal will get at least as old as those that did, and probably they will get even older. So the "It's nature happening"-, or "For sports"-arguments are meaningless. It's donefor personal entertainment, because live feedings are in no way essential for a piranha's well-being - in fact not only are they not essential, they're not even necessary. So at least be honest about your motives for feeding live animals, because there is no valid reason to feed them other than to witness a piranha attack with your own eyes.

Having said that, I don't feed live animals to my piranha's (they deserve better), and that's my personal choice. Others do, and that's their personal choice - which I respect, as long as those people are honest about their reasons (in other words, no BS arguments such as "My piranha's need it: a) to keep their predatory nature alive; b) to excercise; c) because it's necessary for their well-being; d) etc.", as it is just hypocrit to state that, as well as a sign that these people add things to the decription of proper piranha care that do not belong on that list - aka. lack of knowledge).

Anyways, keep it civil, and respect each others choices and decisions. And most importantly: don't post in here if you're only reason is to raise a shitstorm (no matter on what side of the fence you are).


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

exactly...


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> ...I don't feed live animals to my piranha's (they deserve better), and that's my personal choice. Others do, and that's their personal choice - which I respect, as long as those people are honest about their reasons (in other words, no BS arguments such as "My piranha's need it: a) to keep their predatory nature alive; b) to excercise; c) because it's necessary for their well-being; d) etc.", as it is just hypocrit to state that, as well as a sign that these people add things to the decription of proper piranha care that do not belong on that list - aka. lack of knowledge)....


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

ital1anstallion4 said:


> My concern with live feeding would a. clogging filters b. whatever the animal is injuring my ps and me being really pissed that a $1 mouse or rat just injured a $20 rbp... not to mention the mess in the tank i wouldnt want to have to clean up... and I really dont see how a mouse is any healthier than a tilapia fillet or whole shrimp... to each their own though, dont mind showing the videos to friends to show my guys really could be bad a**


We arent shooting for "the ideal healthy diet" when we feed our piranhas mice and things of the sort... its for 'sport'... i guess you could say..

[/quote]

For sport?







That's like going hunting for animals on a reserve. There's no sport to it at all. It's like beating a retarded kid at jeopardy, nothing to it. It's just for you to watch stuff getting ripped apart. I'm no peta person, but what you said was dumb.

Personally I try to feed my piranhas a healthy diet and mice, rabbits weren't on that list. But to each his own.
[/quote]

NOT EVEN CLOSE DUDE!!!!! your comparing apples to oranges... number one... you cant hunt fish... they are so low in evolution.. it doesnt matter... I am a hunter and there is no comparison... hunting animals on a reserve... THAT WAS STUPID TO SAY!

ill have to explain this in lamens terms for you... EVer see jurassic park? when they feed the raptors they use a whole live cow... put it in the pen and watch... Thats how almost every predatory animal is fed in captivity... if you wanna feed it vegetables and brush its teeth to make it more like yourself then fine... DO IT.. ok DO IT...

same thing goes with piranhas... they are predatory no matter what any ahole has to say about it on here... so we feed them mice.. fish.. whatever somthing live... it is for sport... for sport... i mean we watch the piranha attack and kill something that happens in the wild all the time... so who are you gonna call out next? GOD? i mean blame him/her i guess for specifically creating animals that are supposed to be eaten... exactly... SPORT... i cant believe how ridiculous some of you guys are in here... you make me sick... crying about a fish or a mouse that got eaten.. my god... grow up people... and if you are grown up (oscar, exo, and b1ack) then for your case... get a life..
[/quote]

"Whoa dude"... calm down. I said I wasn't peta so relax. I just said what you're doing isn't "for sport" at all for piranhas. The mouse is either gonna drown or get ripped up. The mouse is stuck in the tank just like an animal is stuck on a reserve. It has no where to go. Like I said its like hungting a caged animal or beating a retarded kid in a trivia game. YAY! If you get off on it, well thats good for you. I even said "to each his own." which means I don't care what you do with your piranhas, it's your choice how to house them, what to feed them, etc. I'm just saying its not sport when you throw a mouse in the tank.


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

alright... i know what mean now... settled


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

ital1anstallion4 said:


> alright... i know what mean now... settled


Honestly I don't care what you feed your fish. If you want to know, I've fed my old piranhas live fish before. It's one of the main reasons people get piranhas. I remember watching the mouse video when this site just started and was like "Holy sh*t". I've just chose not to feed live feedings anymore. Never done a mouse and personally just think the clean up afterwards wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

good lord people i made this thread so that we the people of p-fury who like mice feedings, will be able to come here and make life easier. so if u dont like these vidz for heavens sake stay the hell out my god, u people are such babies. Get on with life, they are plenty of people who do worse like killing dogs with huge clubs, its human nature we do things for the sake of it. SO IF YAZ GOT VIDZ KeEp THEM COMING


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

whats the diffrence between you killing a dog with a club or you killing a mouse with your fish?









anyways, heres my contribution. A video of my "terns" Enjoy








clicky
you may have to give it a few mins to load.


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> whats the diffrence between you killing a dog with a club or you killing a mouse with your fish?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


theres a HUGE difference... and if you cant distinguish between them yourself.. then god help you.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

ital1anstallion4 said:


> whats the diffrence between you killing a dog with a club or you killing a mouse with your fish?:laugh:
> 
> anyways, heres my contribution. A video of my "terns" Enjoy
> 
> ...


theres a HUGE difference... and if you cant distinguish between them yourself.. then god help you.
[/quote]

If you see a huge diffrence between the two, please explain.


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> whats the diffrence between you killing a dog with a club or you killing a mouse with your fish?:laugh:
> 
> anyways, heres my contribution. A video of my "terns" Enjoy
> 
> ...


theres a HUGE difference... and if you cant distinguish between them yourself.. then god help you.
[/quote]

If you see a huge diffrence between the two, please explain.








[/quote]

A man as old and wise as you exodus i thought would figure that out by now... guess your not so wise...









Your video you posted...







, I cant believe you would do such a thing... tease a little piranha like that... you have him thinking hes gonna get something to eat and everytime he runs into the glass... that is soo wrong.. mistreating your fish like that... its not healthy for them at all... teasing your fish like that is horrible.. why dont you put your hand in the tank and do that?

(see where im getting at.... this is what you sound like to us... so please stop)

BIG DIFFERENCE DEFINITION: killing a dog and a mouse are 2 big diff. things.. a mouse is put on this planet to feed other animals... only purpose... dogs arent... dogs help us... dogs are companions... you cant have a mouse as a companion... 2 beating my dog to death with a stick.. and letting my piranha kill a mouse is way diff. for one you are deliberately hitting the dog with your hands... come to think of it i dont even know why im explaining this... this is ridiculous... if you dont know what im talking about then your an idiot.. and you should just jump in front of a bus tomm. cuz this is like wright and wrong 3rd grade stuff.. come on man...

and one last thing... IT SAYS MICE FEEDING VIDEOS

NOT "NON-FEEDING VIDEOS"
OR "FINGER CHASING VIDEO"
OR "PIRANHA TORTURE VIDEOS"
OR "EXODUS THINKS HES COOL VIDEOS"

so i really dont know why you put in your contribution??? its not wanted... your the guy that comes around and shoves his nose into everyones business and ruins threads... keep to yourself man, no one but oscar and some other kid feels the same way you do... this is PIRANHA FURY... so we wanna see piranhas ina fury... not eating grass floating pellets and saying how nice it will get their colors out..


----------



## reverb (Jul 20, 2005)

Listen... their just confused.

Kindly redirect them to piranha-fairy.com


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

haha.. yeah thanks


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Meh, I must have linked to the wrong video. I have a feeding video of my "terns" I want you to see.



> Your video you posted... , I cant believe you would do such a thing... tease a little piranha like that... you have him thinking hes gonna get something to eat and everytime he runs into the glass... that is soo wrong.. mistreating your fish like that... its not healthy for them at all... teasing your fish like that is horrible.. why dont you put your hand in the tank and do that?


Spare me kid. I dont need to make polls about what food I should feed my fish. I take great care of all my animals. I value life, unlike many people here. If you actually see a diffrence between beating a dog to death and feeding a mouse to your fish... lol.... In both instances you are taking enjoyment from the suffering of animals.











> BIG DIFFERENCE DEFINITION: killing a dog and a mouse are 2 big diff. things.. a mouse is put on this planet to feed other animals... only purpose... dogs arent... dogs help us... dogs are companions... you cant have a mouse as a companion... 2 beating my dog to death with a stick.. and letting my piranha kill a mouse is way diff. for one you are deliberately hitting the dog with your hands... come to think of it i dont even know why im explaining this... this is ridiculous... if you dont know what im talking about then your an idiot.. and you should just jump in front of a bus tomm. cuz this is like wright and wrong 3rd grade stuff.. come on man...


So because YOU dont see a dog as food, niether does the rest of the world? How very ethnocentric of you. Tsk tsk.

Your arguements are completly ridiclous. 


> cuz this is like wright and wrong 3rd grade stuff


Apparently spelling wasnt something covered in your 3rd grade classes.



> so i really dont know why you put in your contribution??? its not wanted... your the guy that comes around and shoves his nose into everyones business and ruins threads... keep to yourself man, no one but oscar and some other kid feels the same way you do... this is PIRANHA FURY... so we wanna see piranhas ina fury... not eating grass floating pellets and saying how nice it will get their colors out..


Because I can. This young man, is a PUBLIC forum.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

man dude get the freak out ur so annoying i want mice vids not sissy people coming in here can derailing it







mind my anger but this guy is a moron who needs to stop being so NOsy


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

froogle said:


> man dude get the freak out ur so annoying i want mice vids not sissy people coming in here can derailing it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Calm your self man. I am only responding to posts.

I was pretty done with thr thread after my 1st post but certain individuals....

Your gonna call me a moron?







Your the one not familiar with a SIMPLE search function that would have found your videos w/o the need to post this topic.

God, you people are ridiclous. Because I dont condone this type of keeping, im a sissy?


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

exodus... when will you learn??? you are a moron... you have to think your intelectualy because you pick out little typos in my rant... wtf... young man... your the f*cking 50 year old on a website yealing at kids and defending fish rights trying to be cool..

And i didnt post a poll because i didnt know what to feed my fish... i did it so people could choose what video they wanted to see.. You know Democracy... i cant believe YOU man... why dont you just buzzzzzzz offf? Your ridiculous... and yes dogs are food in 3rd world countries.... but do they keep piranhas in glass cages in 3rd world countries too??? NO THEY DONT... ONCE AGAIN YOU ARE COMPARING APPLES TO ORANGES... FROM NOW ONE WHENEVER YOU POST SOMEHTING SO STUPID AS YOU DID, IM MESSAGING YOU BACK IN ALL CAPS... SO THAT MAYBE YOU GET THE MESSAGE THEN... CUZ OBVIOUSLY YOU DONT UNDERSTAND ANYTHING I SAY... MY GOD...


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

> Your ridiculous... and yes dogs are food in 3rd world countries.... but do they keep piranhas in glass cages in 3rd world countries too???


Tell that to the MANY Filipino members here. Again, there you go thinking ethonecentrically.



> your the f*cking 50 year old on a website *yealing at kids* and defending fish rights trying to be cool..





> NO THEY DONT... ONCE AGAIN YOU ARE COMPARING APPLES TO ORANGES... FROM NOW ONE WHENEVER YOU POST SOMEHTING SO STUPID AS YOU DID, IM MESSAGING YOU BACK IN ALL CAPS... SO THAT MAYBE YOU GET THE MESSAGE THEN... CUZ OBVIOUSLY YOU DONT UNDERSTAND ANYTHING I SAY... MY GOD...














> exodus... when will you learn??? you are a moron... you have to think your intelectualy because you pick out little typos in my rant...


Again with the personal attacks. Why is it the the 'live feeders' cant have mature discussions? It might have to do with the 'maturity' of the group, or lack there of.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

so far in this thread 50 replys and no mice feeding vids, come on guys


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

i know but it's f*cking hilarious if you're stoned


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

WOW







in before the


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

no please dont close it please i wanna see them just delete the personal attacks


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

froogle said:


> no please dont close it please i wanna see them just delete the personal attacks


Just to let you know there is a search button.


----------



## reverb (Jul 20, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> Meh, I must have linked to the wrong video. I have a feeding video of my "terns" I want you to see.
> 
> Spare me kid. I dont need to make polls about what food I should feed my fish. I take great care of all my animals. I value life, unlike many people here. If you actually see a diffrence between beating a dog to death and feeding a mouse to your fish (this sentence is fragmented) ... lol.... In both instances you are taking enjoyment from the suffering of animals.
> 
> ...


First and foremost - if you are planning on correcting someone else's spelling... have the common sense to make sure your own post holds up to your "educational standards" as well.

Don't you understand you look like a douche bag every time you attempt to argue your points?

We get it... You are completely against live feeding. So go wiggle your finger for your P, John can feed his some bunnies, and the kid who started the thread (who just wants some f*cking videos, lol) can feed them mice.... cause you said it best - this is a PUBLIC forum.

I pity any children you may have spawned (if you can find a girl that can put up with such a womanly man). There is a very good chance they will either grow up getting their ass kicked in school, hate there father for being such a p*ssy, or turn out homosexual. But I'm sure there is a forum you can find somewhere to help you out with getting that vagina stitched up.

And if you want to speak of ethnocentrism... how does this sit in your stomache... Mmmm Mmmm... Big plate of Piranha with alllll the fixin's


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

exodus... no matter what you say your wrong.. i dont care... your a waste of space for every reply you send me... did u ever stop to think that you were the idiot here? and look at how many poeple agree... so just leave us alone... how many times have i said that.... so whos the kid herE? you cant follow simple directions...


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

the idoits here are the people insulting each other









you peole crack me up,







I mean come on, the insulting doesn't go anywhere, so far as long as i've been on this sight all that arguments got was more angry, and peole banned.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

get back on topics yall what the fuc*, every thread i will make i will say exodus stay out u love de-railing threads. Guys just get mice feeding vids


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

haha... lol.. it all started when dickless compared beating a dog to feeding a piranha a mouse...

This is actually good for the thread... keeps it bumped... and people check it out... but rhere arent that many mice feeding videos out there.... you should call it critters feeding videos... for all mammal feeding to piranhas...

not a mouse video... but only thing i could find...

http://www.baeijs.dk/funvid.htm


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

thread closed, to much personal attacks going on. Some warnings issued to those involved.

Folks just remember one thing it is a message board, and opionions will vary, these discussions get out of hand all the time when people take things the wrong way and twist words up. Also the big thing is it goes personal and the debate is about people instead of the topic. we wont allow this in the piranha hobby forums and pictures forum, lots of people read these who are not even registered on the site yet.

Froggle you may want to search, these mice videos do come up time to time, this whole site started on a mouse feed video and has blossmed to what it is today.

Be warned though there are some heavy opionions on this and they will most likely be posted in these types of threads.


----------

